# 3 года лечения, а толку нет, только новые открытия :)



## АлександрSkv (6 Сен 2015)

Мне 38 лет.
В 2012г. играл на турнире по большому теннису. Заболела спина и стал прихрамывать. На утро было больно вставать болело в пояснице , больно было лежать на спине на ровной поверхности. Отправили на Мрт, но патологий не обнаружили, боль не проходила, а только проявлялась за 8 месяцев отдавала в ягодицу и мурашки в ногах и в руках. В 2013г. отправили снова на МРТ, где обнаружили протрузию 2,5мм. Снова консервативное лечение, но без результатов... В 2014 была 6 месячная ремиссия , думаю из-за занятием йогой-терапией для позвоночника. Далее в 2014г. был пристп, сильная боль , невозможность передвигаться, вызов скорой (Мрт без изменений протрузмя 3мм). 3 дня лежал, на 4-ый с помощью жены дошел до рефлексотерепевта. Помог встать на ноги за неделю, но появилась проблема следующего плана, не мог даже 5минут стоять и ходить более 100м, такое чувство , что уставала спина и тянуло ногу, то слева, то справа. Пошел к Бубновскому, проходил  2 цикла (14 занятий) на первом же занятие стало легче. Но проблема с хождением на длительное расстояние не решена была. Так же после занятие сильно заболела грудная клетка(аж до слез, кололо, как буд-то кол поставили) и шея. Невролог отправил снова на мрт грудного и шейного отдела. В грудном отделе нашли гемангиому 5мм, шея- патологий  нет. А тут еще проблемы с кишечником возникли, отправили на КТ брюшной полости и обнаружили двухстронний спондилолиз L5, без листеза. Отправили к нейрохирургу... Хирург сказал, что проблема моя не в протрузии, гемангиомма ерунда... а вот спондилолиз , рано или поздно делать операцию нужно... Решайте сами.... рекомендовал сделать снимки с функциональными пробами , далее к неврологу. Невролог не чего не увидел , что есть перелом. А сказал, что позвонок стоит не прямо и он меня беспокоит, типа мануалка и его поставим.
Так как я ранне делал мануалку и легче не было, а только хуже.. я даже не знаю, теперь кому верить с диагнозом. Хочу услышать мнение , что вы можете сказать  по снимкам и в чем все таки причина , моих мучений. Ведь так хочется играть с сыном и в футбол и прочие радости жизни испытывать.
Спасибо.


----------



## La murr (7 Сен 2015)

*АлександрSkv*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## Хасан Мершед (19 Сен 2015)

Здравствуйте! Жаль, что Вы не выложили аксиальные (поперечные) и коронарные ("в фас") срезы МРТ, а также МРТ грудного и шейного отделов позвоночника. Это важно в Вашей неясной ситуации. Кроме того, исходя из жалоб, создается впечатление, что поиск в принципе идет не в том направлении, и необходимо обследование с привлечением таких специалистов, как ревматолог, невролог, проведение дополнительных исследований - лабораторная диагностика (начиная с базовых общего анализа крови, биохимического анализа крови с определением факторов воспаления), электронейромиография.


----------

